

Top 5 Contradictory Positions of Ron Paul Graham - lsb
http://slightlynew.blogspot.com/2007/12/top-five-contradictory-positions-of-ron.html
Come on, you know you want to.
======
Alex3917
I think I should just start outsourcing all my blog ideas. Here's an
assignment for anyone who wants it. Write a 400 word product review.
Incorporate the following quote:

"They call it the Jesus phone, so naturally I assumed it would have a little
bit of Jesus. But after playing with it for a couple days, this phone has
significantly more Jesus than even I expected."

The title should be as follows:

"My iPhone has pretty much replaced my penis as the default thing I reach for
when I'm bored"

That should probably be good for at least 3,000 Diggs. You could probably even
use a markov chain to randomly generate the rest of the text based off
previous reviews. I doubt most diggers would be able to tell the difference.

~~~
whacked_new
I'm amazed that someone actually, and so quickly, took the bait. There is some
kind of xkcd comparison to be drawn here, like the chessboard on a roller
coaster fad... so apparently you won't need to actively outsource your ideas.

------
bluishgreen
context: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=85255>

------
nailer
We get the joke. It's just not particularly funny.

~~~
nailer
That seems to have struck a chord with someone.

I come to news.yc to read about hacking, business, and related topics.

I came to Digg to read about technology, and reddit to read about, well
progressive things from a variety of areas.

The decline of reddit and digg was marked by many front page posts concerning
reddit or digg themselves. I hope the decline of news.yc is not marked by many
front page posts concerning news.yc itself.

I don't visit news.yc because I'm interested in news.yc - I'm interested,
oddly enough, in Hacker news (with a business bent).

Then again, I fear that may have already happened - a post on news.yc on an
article about 'hackers', that criticized the Morris worm was modded into
oblivion for no other reason than Robert Morris later went on to found yc -
though Robert himself has publicly expressed remorse for releasing said worm.

It seems news.yc is suffering from the cult of personality.

~~~
nostrademons
<http://www.shirky.com/writings/group_enemy.html>

We're at #3 - religious veneration. We don't really have #2 yet (vilification
of outside enemies), though we could get that pretty yet. I haven't seen much
#1 (sex talk) yet, thoug Alex's comment of "My iPhone has replaced my penis as
the default thing I reach for when I'm bored" might flirt with that.

------
champion
Sort of amusing, but I now associate mentions of Ron Paul with the death (to
me) of Reddit.

------
tlrobinson
So are we taking this to the next level or not? Where's the Reddit/Digg
buttons?

------
michaelneale
Damn. I didn't read the "Ron" bit. Yes, ok its funny, but no more.

------
run4yourlives
43 points? Damn you Paul for "Hacker News"!

------
mhidalgo
Please don't start posting Ron Paul links here, I left Reddit for this very
reason and now this bs starts here. Why has this been clicked on ?

~~~
mynameishere
You left reddit because of Ron Paul?

Do you stop reading the New York Times[1] because they shamelessly...
_shamelessly_...hold forth the smoke-filled-room candidates as somehow
legitimate?

Reddit has these little arrows that can be pressed up and down. The NYT has
nothing but its coming bankruptcy to correct it.

[1] And every other rag.

------
izak30
read: linkbait.

~~~
izak30
ok, makes much more sense in context.

